# Websites to search for your SVO Deed



## DeniseM (May 8, 2008)

SBP - Horry County http://www.horrycounty.org/gateway/disclaimer/idx_rod.html

WKV & SDO -  Maricopa County http://recorder.maricopa.gov/recdocdata/
(To see documents listing all units at SDO, put in the following recording number:  2001 0200180)

SVR & SVV - Orange County, FL http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/login.jsp (Deed = D). 

Hawaii properties: http://bocweb.dlnrbc.hawaii.gov/boc/

WMH - http://www.enetwizard.com/shop/affiliates/11467_01/default.asp?readit=readit

SMV & LT - Avon, CO http://www.eaglecounty.us/cloe/

WSJ http://www.virginislands.us.landata.com/.

PGA - Port St Lucie http://oncore.slcclerkofcourt.com/oncorewebpublic/
_
updated 1/30/09_


----------

